
A Scary Light Show: Exploding H-Bombs in Space (2010) - prismatic
https://www.npr.org/sections/krulwich/2010/07/01/128170775/a-very-scary-light-show-exploding-h-bombs-in-space
======
ogou
This article doesn't have any images or actual content. It is a shell to embed
a 6 minute audio piece of people talking about what they heard people say
about it. Also, can we please stop using "literally" for emphasis in news
articles? I know it's a generational thing in conversations, but it sounds
dumb in written form.

Here is video of the actual explosion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=45&v=KFXlrn6-ypg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=45&v=KFXlrn6-ypg)

------
jcims
Speak for yourself Robert Krulwich, I want to see it.

Speaking of which, is the orbital light show still on for the 2020 Olympics?

